# algun usuario de Free BSD

## cnyx

hola, me molaria probar Free BSD, ya que me han dicho que esta bastante bien. Queria ponermela en el portatil conviviendo con gentoo y bueno queria preguntar si hay algo que deberia saber antes de ponerme a instalarla (ya que no quiero que se cargue mi preciado gentoo). Por otra parte, me he bajado la version 5.1 y el cd de instalacion no es el "minimal" sino el "standard" alguien sabria decirme si con este cd puedo instalar un entorno gráfico o es necesaria una conexion a internet?

mas cosas, hay algo que deba saber sobre su kernel? lo voy a tener que compilar? o es al estilo debian que le pasas unas opciones báscias y no tienes que hacerlo tu mismo?

Que alguien me diga algo sobre el entorno grafico. Los entornos para linux son compatibles con BSD? he oido a alguien que tenia gnome en Free BSD, es posible o me lo estoy inventando?

gracias, saludos

PD: que sepais que gentoo no lo cambio por nada, es solo que me encanta probar s.o.'s

----------

## Haduart

me parece que la gran mayoria de paquetes para linux son compatibles para bsd, por ese motivo supongo que no te tendria que dar ningun problema  el entorno grafico... pero solo son suposiciones. Yo tambien me quiero instalar freebsd en otro ordenador pero aun no he encontrado tiempo para hacerlo. Si lo instalas comenta un poco todas estas dudas que tu mismo tienes   :Wink: 

espera... me parece que lei hace un tiempo que habian adaptado/sacado un emerge para freebsd de manera que se podian conectar al portage igual que lo hacemos nosotros. Si consigues hacer que funcione el emerge si que habras triumfado   :Smile: 

----------

## cnyx

ok, pues supongo que esta semana lo instalare asi que ya te contare .

saludos.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## raac

Hola cnyx:

Puedes instalar en FreeBSD el entorno gráfico con el CD 1, Gnome, KDE, etc, todos ellos corren sin problemas.

FreeBSD utiliza un sistema de ports muy parecido al portage de Gentoo, no creo que necesites instalar el portage en FreeBSDN, pero en gustos se rompen géneros...

Saludos,

----------

## txitxo

Ya que estais hablando sobre FreeBSD 5.1, alguien puede decirme como puedo arrancarlo desde GRUB, cuando lo instale puse el bootloader en el disco duro que lo instale (hdc), por que quería arrancarlo desde el grub que utilizo para arrancar Gentoo. Pero GRUB me dice que formato desconocido de particion y no me lo arranca.

----------

## cnyx

supongo que es porque grub no entiende ese tipo de sistema de archivos. A mi tambien me pasaba, pero decidi instalar el boot loader de FreeBSD, y la verdad es que no hace falta configurarlo. Por lo menos en mi caso, me detecto gentoo, freebsd y windows y los puso los tres en el boot loader y funcionan sin problemas excepto gentoo que no se por que no arranca.

Otra cosa queria preguntar. Instale el gnome desde el cd de freebsd y entro como root y ejecuto gdm. pero me dice que no existe un grupo para gdm o algo asi y da error y no lo lanza. Alguien puede echarme una mano con esto?

saludos

----------

## cnyx

 *Quote:*   

> Yo tambien me quiero instalar freebsd en otro ordenador pero aun no he encontrado tiempo para hacerlo. Si lo instalas comenta un poco todas estas dudas que tu mismo tienes

 

Hola Haduart.

La verdad es que la instalacion de FreeBSD es bastante sencilla. es muy estilo Debian, con pequeños menus y asistentes en modo texto que te guian durante todo el proceso. En cuanto a lo que yo preguntaba de si habria que compilar el kernel o algo asi, la respuesta es no.

En cuanto a paquetes, como ha dicho raac el mismo cd lleva muchas cosas que puedes seleccionar en el momento para que se instalen.

La jerarquia de carpetas es muy similar a la de cualquier linux (a fin de cuentas es un UNIX mas) asi como los comandos y programas del sistema. Y por lo visto la compatibilidad con linux es bastante buena, asi que te animo a que lo pruebes.

Todo esto que digo es una primera impresion, todavia no he estado el tiempo suficiente como para poder juzgarlo con seguridad, pero espero que te sirva de algo.

saludos

----------

## Haduart

Oks. Pos esta noche ya me lo instalare en el otro ordenador   :Wink:  . 

Por cierto, una pregunta muy tonta... al igual que la mascota de linux tiene nombre (tux) , la mascota de Frebsd (el demonio), tiene nombre? es que asta lo estube buscando un dia y no encontra nada   :Confused:  , y me extraña un poco.

----------

## cnyx

pues la verdad no tengo ni idea.

oye una cosa si averiguas como hacer que funcione el entorno grafico me lo dices. es que cuando ejecuto el gdm, parece que va a aparecer pero luego dice que no, que no se ha encontrado el grupo de gdm. supongo que habra que añadirlo a /etc/group pero no se que hay que poner.

Otra cosa, me instale el gestor de arranque de freebsd y creia que me iba bien, pero el arranque de gentoo no lo hace. supongo porque intenta arrancar la particion raiz cuando en realidad lo que tendria que hacer es dirigirse a la boot para pillar el kernel, asi que si sabes como se configura el gestor de arranque me lo dices tambien.

saludos

----------

## julot

La mascota del FreeBSD se llama "Conveniente y inteligentemente"  Little Daemon,  O Diablillo.

Yo soy usuario añejo de FreeBSD, Pasado al Gentoo recientemente,  Les aconsejo evitar el 5.1.  (A menos de que se tengan màquinas con perifèricos muy recientes),  

El 4.9 tiene portados una enorme mayoria de software,  aseguren tambien el instalar la compatibilidad Binaria con Linux (La cual a mi parecer ejecuta con màs estabilidad y rapidez ciertos binarios que Linux).

Decidì darle una prueba al Linux, à la BSD, es decir, echarlo a andar con la premisa de no reiniciar la màquina ni detener el servicio de web, Logicamente ni cerca estarè de las màquinas mas estables  

Que con toda tristeza veràn que son BSD's, y no hay un Linux cerca.  

http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/today/top.avg.html

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Confused: 

Llevo 9 dias, al dia de hoy, (Ya que terminè de completamente optimizar todo) y programarè reinicios por kernel y librerias importantes cada dos meses, dos meses y medio.

Esto es sin que lo tiren los Crackers, O fallos de servicio.  

Mis estadisticas anteriores eran:

Slackware- Funcionando sin reiniciar en promedio. 2.5 meses con muchos lios de Kernel Vanilla 2.4.

Redhat- Este sistema pasando la version 6.+ Es una broma usarlo de servidor.  Usualmente dura mes y medio antes que completamente sea violado.

FreeBSD.  Una vez completamente recompilado con Make World y cerrado en firewall, Dura en promedio 6-8 meses sin reiniciar,  Una vez cerrado es extraordinariamente estable.

A diferencia del Linux, BSD, no esa hecho para que haya "rayos y centellas", el soporte del hardware es bàsico, yo diria esquelètico a la inmensidad y variedad del Linux,  Pero ese es el propòsito, Menos còdigo, menos errores.

Saludos.

----------

## cnyx

hola julot, tu sabrias aclararme el problema que comento un mensaje mas arriba sobre el entorno grafico? por cierto uso la 5.1 jeje lei tu post demasiado tarde, y soy totalmente nuevo en bsd.

saludos

----------

## julot

Creo que has de tener el 5.1 Minimal instalado.  (Equivalente a instalar el Bare System de Gentoo que no tiene X).

Hay dos opciones, tu decides la mejor.

1) Bajar los ISOS completos del FreeBSD que desees y reinstalar (Para que venga ahi Gnome, el port de KDE o lo que necesites para administrador de ventanas).

2) Bajar del sitio de FreeBSD los archivos que te hacen falta del X11, Y tu mismo instalar el port de XFree86.

ftp://ftp1.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-5.1-release/

Ahi vienen los directorios:

X11 con los servers y Wm's (Windows Managers).

Hay otra que seria compilar del directorio de Internet Ports de FreeBSD el X86. Solo que tarda mucho, y es recomendable si y solo si tienes DSL, cable o superior. 

La opción de aprendizaje segura es bajar todos los ISO,s  (Solo son 2 en el 5.1, aunque realmente si desean todo los ports bien probados y nada de CVS, recomiendo la version 4.x estable).

Saludos.

----------

## cnyx

bueno en teoria si que tengo el entorno grafico instalado ya que al acabar la instalacion me pregunto que si queria instalar paquetes adicionales. entre ellos seleccione todo lo relacionado con gnome y de hecho cuando tecleo "gdm" reconoce el comando, cosa que no pasaria si no estuviera instalado. lo mismo pasa si tecleo startx, el problema es que da un error el servidor de las x y no se por que.

si hago un "ls /etc" no aparce ningun directorio llamado "X11" no se si es porque no se encuentra en el mismo sitio que en linux o que.

alguna idea?

saludos

PD: Vale la pena FreeBSD? es posible que haya algo mejor que el sistema de portage de gentoo?

----------

## anvesaka

Yo usé FreeBSD una temporada.

Me gustó:

- Estabilidad.

- Robustez.

- Eficacia multitarea.

- Su sistema de paquetes. No obstante Gentoo ha conseguido superarlo.

No me gustó:

- Escaso soporte de hardware.

- Menor eficiencia de los entornos gráficos y de programas de usuario en general (debido a su multitarea).

- Licencia. Lo siento, pero eso de estar regalando código fuente a Apple (cuyo capital es al 50% de Microsoft) no me gusta nada.

Saludos.

----------

